

Suggestion: Firewall tcp/80 for a day - sneak

After noticing how much stuff OSX 10.10 Yosemite sends to and from the &#x27;net in the clear (triple-clicking any word on screen will beam the text to the entire Starbucks unencrypted(!)), I decided to firewall off tcp&#x2F;80 as an experiment.<p>Lots of stuff breaks, of course.<p>If you&#x27;re an app developer, try doing this sometime, and fix everything that breaks.  Your users should be able to keep 100% of their traffic encrypted - you cannot assume an encrypted L2 network.
======
voltagex_
Can you go into more detail on what happens when you triple click a word? Most
new OSes are very chatty (Win8/10 also suffers from this).

